# Butyl Tape Source...The Good Stuff



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I understand MaineSail is the guy that has the pure Butyl Tape. Apparently the butyl available at RV stores is not the same quality, having more solvent content etc. MaineSail is cruising or something and is not shipping the product until he gets back later this month. Surely there is another source for the good stuff. Anyone know where I can get some pronto. I'm on a deadline and need to get some yesterday.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

How about McMaster-Carr . I didn't check cause I'm almost out the door and won't be back for 3-4 days. I'll bet you a cheese burger they have it . Good luck .


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I just went down to a local glass shop and bought a roll for $10. It seems to have all the properties that are desirable for bedding hardware. I don't know if it is exactly the stuff that Maine is marketing, but it certainly is easy to work with and does the job for a fraction of the price, and if I need more I can pick it up the same day.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Did a search and found this:
3/4" X 30' Butyl Tape - Butyl Tape

3/4 x 30 ft for $3.59 ?? and the reviews include boat applications.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know how it compares to the stuff that MaineSail sells but Sail Rite sells butyl tape for bedding deck hardware.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Captainmeme,
The butyl tape in your link is "non trimmable" (?) whereas the stuff at Sailrite is trimmable:
Trimmable Butyl Tape White 3/4" - Bedding Deck Hardware Sealant

I'm not really sure what "non-trimmable" means but ...

Sailrite is comparable to MaineSail on price for butyl tape (close to $15/roll including delivery). Looks like they may not be the exact same formulation but I bet either would work fine.

RV supply stores usually carry it as well as glazier/glass supply places.

I did find some butyl like tape at an auto supply place once though. It was black, very sticky, stretchy and messy to work with. I gave that stuff away.

Butyl in gray or white only for my boat.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I bought my first butyl from an RV place and then some from MaineSail. MS's is much more rubbery, the RV stuff was more clay-like. The RV stuff seemed to work fine, but I much prefer MaineSail's and suspect it will last longer.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

That butyl tape link is actually a pointer that goes to Amazon and got this bad review:
By GW Alumna (Planet Earth) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Gulf States 225097 Specialties Butyl Sealant Tape, 30' Length x 3/4" Width (Misc.)
This tape is not the highly sticky product that I was looking for. I doubt it will keep water out of my boat, which is the reason I bought it. Wound up getting a product that cost twice as much but that works in the way I wanted it to. You get what you pay for.

I purchased some butyl tape on Amazon from another vendor and it was garbage. All dried out and not sticky or malleable.

Sailrite has a video showing them using the butyl tape they sell. If they have decent quality control they might ok: Bedding Deck Hardware Using Wood Screws & Butyl Tape - YouTube

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got a roll from Defender for under $20.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

So I just watched the Sailrite video that kentobin provided, thanks Ken! My question is: how often should our deck hardware be removed and re-butyl taped? Every 5 years, sooner, what?

Thnx!


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been using the Sailrite stuff a lot of over the last year, and it seems fine. It is quite sticky, does not seem to dry out, and the colour is a very light grey - almost white.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Another place to ask is metal building/metal roof suppliers. I've been using leftover rolls from our steel house, & it is very sticky stuff. There is a wide range of stick & elasticity in butyl tape, tho. Interestingly, that's what Albin used on their hull/deck joints. The squeeze-out on ours is still gooey and a PITA to scrape off, 41 years later.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Magnolia said:


> So I just watched the Sailrite video that kentobin provided, thanks Ken! My question is: how often should our deck hardware be removed and re-butyl taped? Every 5 years, sooner, what?
> 
> Thnx!


If you read Maine Sail's butyl tape presentation, he discusses how the butyl tape in some boats has lasted 30 years!

He did all the research on finding the best material available and is selling it.

Anyone who buys anything else is simply wasting their time, both for finding other products (that don't work as one respondent just advised), and your time bedding with a questionable product which is time consuming to take the hardware off and rebed it only have to do it again when you get the "right stuff".

Why would anyone go elsewhere when we have a trusted skipper doing all the research on finding good material and selling it at a fair price?

Beats me.


----------



## jbogart (Dec 24, 2010)

I started using Sailrite's butyl tape three years ago bedding toe rails, hardware, etc., and while I would like to say that I've never made a mistake it is true that I have been moving stuff around on the cabin top and the deck as I figure out better places or reasons to put stuff during my refit.

I've got to say there are no leaks anywhere I've used the stuff. It stays soft, adheres like crazy, but is easy to take off with a little mineral spirits even after three years.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Stu Jackson said:


> If you read Maine Sail's butyl tape presentation, he discusses how the butyl tape in some boats has lasted 30 years!
> 
> He did all the research on finding the best material available and is selling it.
> 
> ...


Because MaineSail is out of town til late August. Pay attention.

So glad we have you around, to tell us what to do. Obviously good butyl is to be found elsewhere, or MS wouldn't be finding 30-yr old examples of same in the field.


----------



## trkarl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an extra roll of the stuff that MaineSail sells if someone is hard-up.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is a link on butyl bedding
Bedding Deck Hardware With Bed-It Butyl Tape


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm still curious what the difference between "timmable" vs "non-trimmable" butyl tape is.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just a word of caution - if you guys can wait for MaineSail's tape, do it. I got some butyl tape from a caravan/RV shop (this was before MS sold it). Looked good - correct stickiness, adheres to itself, keeps water out, etc...but after a few years in hot summers, damned stuff is sagging. Yep, reduced viscosity in a Californian summer. Probably have to rebed a couple or portholes where the tape was a bit thicker (~1mm). Grrrr.

I have a great deal of respect for Sailrite, so if you cannot wait, buy use theirs; but otherwise, I'd recommend you wait until MS gets back!


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

There are many types of butyl tape. What are you doing with it? If you are doing windows, I prefer the stuff with a semi-rigid central core(we buy it from a boat manufacturer for warranty work on their windows* but use it on all portholes or windows that have a rubber trim that provides constant compression).
The regular stuff oozes under pressure, while the stuff with the semi-rigid core keeps a minimum thickness and stays in one place much better.

*Sailboats don't have windows, but some powerboats do, I won't call them portlights or deadlights because they are just household/RV style windows.

I think this tape is pretty good too, I've used this in combination with AMT(Diamond Seaglaze) window seals.

http://www.theamtstore.com/supplies/tapes/Butyl_Tape_440_3/16_x_3/8_Black_25_Roll_Tremco_13180.html


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I have never been able to find the same quality tape that I get from MS. I have tried 5 or 6 different types(McMaster, window and RV suppliers) with no success. Some of it was really bad and was more like window glazing than butyl tape.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Markwesti said:


> How about McMaster-Carr . I didn't check cause I'm almost out the door and won't be back for 3-4 days. I'll bet you a cheese burger they have it . Good luck .


It is under the name glazing tape I think but skip it. It's not quite the right stuff. Although its possible they have it under a different name too.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure where my company orders it from but we use to seal duct work and buy it by the box's. Too bad I am laid off at the moment cuz I need some and wont pay $20 for something I rip through everyday. The stuff we use is a grey color, not sure how long of a roll and its about a quarter inch thick. Try a heating and cooling supply. This GSK-BT - Butyl Tape Gasket | Ward is the stuff we use. Mez industries may carry it also or even conquest/duct connection sheet metal supply.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

DuroDyne this is probably where we get it. DuroDyneLink is not working well. Just search butyl tape in the upper right hand search box.


----------

